
Disney is thinking about bidding on Twitter - kgwgk
http://businessinsider.com/disney-twitter-bid
======
karimdag
Why?

~~~
SerLava
Heh. The context makes this one-word comment feel less crappy than it should
be.

Seriously, Disney has no capacity to coexist with Twitter's unique value add.
This is bizarre.

~~~
firebones
Not bizarre.

Disney owns ABC and ESPN. Twitter is live-streaming games for the NFL (with
numbers growing week over week) and the debates, with the real-time stream
right there. I'd take Disney figuring out how to monetize Twitter's MAUs (and
maybe even start to grow them again) over any other suitor.

Twitter is a media play. It only seems overvalued if you think of it solely
from a narrow "online advertising" point of view, or by anchoring them to
Facebook's metrics. Disney, or any competent media player, should be able to
push the value of those MAUs (which are at a steep discount to Facebook's)
higher than any tech buyer. It's the smartest fit out there if they're looking
to sell, and if a bidding war emerges, we'll see who really wants to be a
player in this emerging hybrid market.

